# The Start of my African Cichlid Mess Up!!!



## Hobbyist (Jan 3, 2015)

I had emptied my 35 Gal tank of the last little angle fish I was breeding and have always liked the more colorful and aggressive African cichlids from Lake Malawi so while in the pet store I proceed to buy two of this, two of that mix up the colors a bit......can anyone else see the direction of this???
Then later I researched (I already Know That should have been the first thing I did) My stock ended up:

2 Bumblebee's...where trouble began M/F
1 Demasoni 
2 Kenyi M/F
3 electric blue Johanni
2 mixed orange cichlids

I do weekly water changes and rearrange their tank every week. I put quite a bit of rock in the tank and I also decorated some PVC pipe for them. The biggest problem is the male bumblebee only has the one female to chase and I do believe he is trying to chase her to death. I am considering putting her in a five gallon to recover for a short time. I think the other cichlids know she is weak and they are starting to pick on her.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry nobody replied for so long. By now your female bumblebee is likely no more. Unfortunately, the fish you listed would require at least a 75 gal to thrive. In a 35 gal, one by one somebody will get ripped to shreds. Again, likely you already know this. The set up sounds better suited for Kribs are Apistos.


----------

